# Toy suggestions...bullets



## HunyLuv (Apr 20, 2010)

I like wired bullets as they tend to last longer but recently the ones I'm gettn around $20 each the wires keep pulling loose and its trash...can anyone reccommed a good wired or unwired bullet type vibe please...Thanks!! :scratchhead:


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Seriously, what was this lady doing?

Badsanta


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

HunyLuv said:


> I like wired bullets as they tend to last longer but recently the ones I'm gettn around $20 each the wires keep pulling loose and its trash...can anyone reccommed a good wired or unwired bullet type vibe please...Thanks!! :scratchhead:


best bullet vibe available is the we vibe tango.


----------



## Big Mama (Mar 24, 2014)

you don't have to throw them away. I have found that some of the parts are interchangeable. The speed controler from one toy works with a different toy. Just plug it and see what happens. some of the speed controllers have 6 settings, others have 10 settings. The bullets themselves, well I have my favorites that i used, and with a controler it did not come with. They are far to much fun to just throw away. As for wiring pulling out, the cords can be kinda short sometimes. Put duck tape around the end that connects to the controller and maybe even duck tape to the end that plugs into the bullet itself. Or start buying cordless. Batteries are cheeper then replacement toys.


----------

